# chicken & ribs for a 1st timer



## chrisowens23 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi, I am smoking for the 1st time tomorrow on a BGE that my wife just bought me.  I decided to do a whole chicken and a few racks of spare ribs.

I need to cook them at the same time though since I have some people coming over for my maiden dinner.  But I see that folks generally cook their ribs at around 225 and their chicken closer to 275.  

Any thoughts on whether I should just spit the difference @250 and take the ribs off say 1/2 hour early and cook the chicken say 1/2 longer?

Thanks and wish me luck.  Super pumped.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 10, 2015)

chrisowens23 said:


> Hi, I am smoking for the 1st time tomorrow on a BGE that my wife just bought me.  I decided to do a whole chicken and a few racks of spare ribs.
> 
> 
> I need to cook them at the same time though since I have some people coming over for my maiden dinner.  But I see that folks generally cook their ribs at around 225 and their chicken closer to 275.
> ...


Sounds like a good plan, 250 take ribs off when done or take chicken off when it's done whatever is done first. Remember to put the chicken on the same rack or below the ribs, don't want chicken grease dripping on anything.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## timberjet (Jan 10, 2015)

I would start my ribs and run them alone for at least the first 2 hours. Your chicken will only take 2 hours at that temp if that. So if you want it done at the same time figure 4.5 to 5 hours for the ribs. Are you going to foil or go naked all the way?


----------



## b-one (Jan 10, 2015)

Hopefully there will be q-view!!!


----------



## aviatorlhr (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm in agreement about the early start on the ribs... then wrap them when you put the chicken on.

Oklahoma joe longhorn, WSM 22


----------



## romy6 (Jan 28, 2015)

I smoked some ribs and chicken this weekend on my WSM 18 . Smoked at temps from 225 to 250 ( still a newby so tempos vary for me ) . Put the chickens on at 2 and the ribs at 3 . After about 3 hours they were almost perfect . Could have pulled the chikens off at 2.5 but still came out superb . My chickens were small though about 5 pounders .


----------

